# Help! with tire choice



## jackd (Nov 26, 2010)

I have an '07 Brute 750. Other than stock, I have run 28" Mudlites, 26" Carlisle Mud Wolves, and 4-25x10r12 Bighorns. Out of the three, I have enjoyed the Bighorns the most, but my son needed tires on his King Quad and he wanted them so now I am on stockers again. 
I didn't like the roughness(stiff sidewall) of the mud tires. The tread was fine. 
I must say the Bighorns never let me down and the only thing I didn't like about them was the "push" when cornering fast. 
Is there a tire out there that will absorb the bumps like a Bighorn, last like a Bighorn, and have a little better cornering and mud traction? I ride all types of terrain.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe HL MST's?


----------



## jackd (Nov 26, 2010)

I am glad you mentioned the MST. I priced a set of 4 - 27x12-12's. I can get them shipped to me for $500. 
I also have a local tire dealer who is sitting on two new 27x12-12 Swamp Witches that someone didn't pick up about two years ago. I am confident that he would order me two more and sell me the set for $350 - $400.
My only concern with these tires are stiff sidewall causing rough ride, but maybe you could help me overcome that concern.
Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought they rode just fine. However I've never been on bighorns or anything to compare them too. I had the 26x12's on all 4 on my brute when I first got it, and I loved them. But I was use to large mud tires so anything like that that wasnt a 29law was gonna seem like cake to me anyway haha..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I love my Swampwitch tires...

Course, it depends on your ridge style.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

JACKD if you liked the Bighorns check the MOTO MTC's out its a Bighorn with a 1.5" lug actually closer to 1.75" they wear great ride good
















Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackd (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it worth $150 more to get MST's over Swamp Witches?

The MTC's look awesome, but I don't have 14" rims. Do they ride as good as the Bighorns?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably not. They are pretty much the same. But 650brute will have to chime back in on how the witches wear.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had horns and the MOTO MTC's and I think the MTC's ride better I had to get my Bighorns balanced they had a bad shake at 45-50

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

